# Little 500 AMF Roadmaster Help?



## minnphatts (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm looking for some information about the 1960 Little 500 AMF Roadmaster race bikes. My father was a rider from 1960-64 and I'm attempting to build a somewhat accurate replica from the 1960 race. I'm building sort of a "rolling memorial", as he passed away recently and he was always proud of his involvement in the race. This bike is being built to ride, not to collect dust. I don't know which of the Roadmaster frames were used for the custom built bikes in the race? From the footage and photos I have of him racing it looks like they may have been stripped down Flying Falcons, Luxury Liners or similar. Can anyone share some information about these bikes? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't help much with the identification of the Roadmaster bicycle, but the film Breaking Away is my all time favorite cycling movie. I have always been intrigued by the Little 500 every since seeing that film. I could identify with the main character, Dave Stoller because after I got my first road bike I was totally enamored with the Italian racers especially Fausto Coppi and Gino Bartali. I admire your dad for being so privileged to have been a rider in the Little 500 of Bloomington Indiana.


----------

